# adosarse a su vida



## tartalaura

Un piccolo aiuto:

"el teme que una vez que [las mujeres] se enamoren, lo asfixien quierendo _adosarse a su vida_" 

Quste donne vogliono "appoggiarsi a lui"? o "stargli attaccate"? o ...?

Grazie mille!


----------



## Kmanx

Mmmm come quando qualcuno vuole stare con te tutto il tempo e non ti lascia fare nulla


----------



## tartalaura

Sì, direi "stargli addosso"...
Grazie!


----------



## flljob

¿Podría ser _appiccicarsi_?


----------



## Neuromante

Lo de adosarse viene de los "chalets adosados" que es el nombre que reciben en España esas urbanizaciones de chalets de dos plantas todos iguales, pegados pared contra pared y con una calle que suele acabar en una pequeña rotonda para que puedas dar la vuelta. Imagino que en cada país tendrán un nombre distinto "villete a schiere" creo que es el nombre italiano.

Más que "appiccicarsi" a mi me parece que serviría "agganciarsi"


----------



## tartalaura

Esatto, villette "a schiera".

"Appiccicarsi" si usa anche in senso figurato:
ES: Quei due sono sempre appiccicati

"Agganciarsi" no. In realtà questo verbo presuppone che ci sia un _gancio_ o qualcosa di simile.

Giusto per fare la pignola, secondo me la traduzione che si avvicina di più è "stargli attaccate" o "stargli addosso", perchè appiccicarsi di solito è inteso nel senso che tutti e due i partner siano d'accordo a farlo..


----------



## Neuromante

Tienes razón: "Stargli addosso" es lo más parecido por el momento.


----------



## flljob

A mi me parece que el sentido es:
*appiccicarsi *v.pron. [aus. essere] attaccarsi, incollarsi (anche in senso figurato): è molto noioso, si appiccica a tutti.

Diccionario Garzanti.

Saludos


----------



## honeyheart

¿Y esta traducción estaría bien?:



tartalaura said:


> "el teme que una vez que [las mujeres] se enamoren, lo asfixien quierendo _adosarse a su vida_"


"Lui ha paura che una volta che [le donne] si innamoreranno, lo soffocheranno volendo *aggrapparsi alla sua vita*."


----------



## Neuromante

Me paso a "aggrapparsi"

Appiccicarsi no creo que tenga el mismo sentido, en el original no hay idea de "appiccicoso/pegajoso"


----------



## flljob

En el original sí hay un sentido negativo, que, según el Garzanti, _aggrapparsi_ no tiene.


----------



## honeyheart

No entiendo de qué hablás, flljob.  ¿Para vos "adosarse" es una palabra con sentido negativo? Para mí es un término neutral, al igual que "aggrapparsi"; el sentido negativo de la frase está dado por el contexto, por lo que se está afirmando en ella.


----------



## tartalaura

Chiedo scusa, in realtà, al di là del senso positivo/negativo, il mio dubbio riguarda questo:

le donne vogliono *stare con lui tutto il tempo* (magari anche per controllarlo) = _stargli addosso, stargli appiccicate_

le donne alla fine *dipendono da lui* = _si aggrappano *a lui*_ (non alla sua vita, direi)

quello che voglio dire è che se mi aggrappo o mi appoggio ho bisogno dell'altro perchè se no cado. Se invece gli sto addosso o gli sto appiccicata è una mia "scelta" (in senso più attivo). Spero di essermi spiegata, sono sfumature molto leggere...

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## honeyheart

Il senso è: *"le donne vogliono stargli adosso"*.


Ahora, ¿cómo traducirías entonces la frase original?


----------



## tartalaura

"teme che, una volta innamorate, le donne lo soffochino desiderando stargli addosso"


----------



## honeyheart

Pero así se cambia la redacción de la oración original, que habla de que las mujeres pretenderían "subirse" a su vida, "colgarse" de su vida, a fuerza de "estarle encima", de "pegarse a él".

Pero bueno, quizá no se pueda expresar de una manera equivalente en italiano, ¿no?


De todos modos, tu versión, a mí al menos, me suena mejor así:

_"Teme che, una volta innamorate, le donne lo soffochino standogli addosso."

_


----------



## gatogab

tartalaura said:


> Un piccolo aiuto:
> 
> "el teme que una vez que [las mujeres] se enamoren, lo asfixien quierendo _adosarse a su vida_"
> 
> Quste donne vogliono "appoggiarsi a lui"? o "stargli attaccate"? o ...?
> 
> Grazie mille!


 
Si tenemos en cuenta que la definición de _'adosarse'_ comprende _'apoyarse'_ , el temor de nuestro caballero es considerar el apoyo de la enamorada como un peso insoportable.
Per me, in questa frase non viene messa in discussione la libertà del nostro, bensì l'incomodità di dover restare appoggiato a lei, che sia un peso per lui.
Quizás qué dice la enamorada.
*Adosar*


----------

